# idiot box



## mully

Salut

Est-ce qu'il y a un equivalent en francais pour "idiot box", une terme assez familier pour une tele?

Merci

Moderator note: two threads on this subject have been merged.


----------



## Genevieve77

Bonjour. Je m'appelle Genevieve. Je suis une Americaine. Oui, "Idiot box" est le television. Tu parle anglais?


----------



## Gardefeu

A few years ago, the expression _la boîte à cons_ was rather frequently heard. It's more colloquial in French though (_con_ is a rude word), and I think it only referred to TF1, the first French channel, which, admittedly, is a vulgar and stupid channel.
Sorry, it's the only thing that comes to my mind at the moment...


----------



## edwingill

*téloche,* by the way we also use the expression goggle box


----------



## Gardefeu

_Téloche_ is very frequent, but it's not derogatory, just a slangish word. I think "idiot box" _is_ derogatory, is it not?


----------



## Kelly B

Idiot box est plutôt péjoratif, oui, mais pas d'une façon sévère. Je dis, par example, "so what's on the idiot box tonight?" ce qui indique que je m'intéresse à regarder une programme. Même que j'écrive n'importe quoi parfois, je ne me considère pas idiote...


----------



## mgarizona

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> A few years ago, the expression _la boîte à cons_ was rather frequently heard. It's more colloquial in French though (_con_ is a rude word), and I think it only referred to TF1, the first French channel, which, admittedly, is a vulgar and stupid channel.
> Sorry, it's the only thing that comes to my mind at the moment...


 
That sounds closer to our 'boob tube,' which has nothing to do with jiggling breasts. A 'boob' is an oaf, a dullard, a ... _con_.


----------



## balaam

I had often heard people despising television, but rarely gving it names. téloche is the exception and it is more diminutive than pejorative.


----------



## Ruman

According to François Pignon, it's "la petite lucarne"


----------



## kme

La boîte à cons
La boîte à conneries...

_Téloche_ doesn't translate quite the same idea, more a "argo/slang" word for TV...
_La petite lucarne _is certainly not pejorative... another way to say TV

PS: _con_ is not so rude anymore, and in common language it is used all the time, just to say "i'm stupid" or "he's an idiot", it can be rude though but the ton will set all the difference!


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre du Community Translation Project, nous cherchons une traduction pour l'expression anglaise "idiot box". En effet, c'est un nom familier qui désigne la télévision. Or nous nous demandons s'il existe un équivalent français pour ce terme.

J'ai proposé (modestement) l'étrange lucarne, mais j'ai des réserves car ce nom ne contient pas l'idée de... "con".  C'est pourquoi nous voudrions ouvrir le débat afin de trouver une traduction plus juste.

Une collaboratrice a pensé (timidement) à "la boîte à cons", une référence culturelle aux Guignols.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Auriez-vous d'autres idées ?

Je vous remercie par avance,


swift


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Bonjour swift - le terme anglais 'idiot box' marche seulement parce qu'on dit 'the box' indiquant le télé: What's on the box tonight? 

Je ne crois pas que vous dites 'la boîte' pour le télé en français...ai-je tort ?


----------



## Nanon

Bas les masques : c'est moi qui ai pensé à "la boîte à cons", mais je ne l'ai pas soumise au vote. 

D'une part, je crains que "la boîte à cons" ne soit plus fort que "the idiot box" ; d'autre part, ce sont, semble-t-il, les Guignols qui ont utilisé l'expression. Il faudrait qu'elle soit suffisamment passée dans le langage courant pour qu'on puisse la proposer.

Qu'en dites-vous ?

Réponse à Chris : "la boîte" tout court, pour la télé, ne s'utilise pas. "C'est dans la boîte" s'utilise en parlant d'une caméra ou d'un appareil photo, "je bosse dans une boîte" (éventuellement "une boîte de cons") fait référence à une entreprise...


----------



## swift

C'est bien, je n'aime pas l'anonymat ni la traduction dissimulée. 

Alors, pour en revenir à notre boîte... Tu as raison, Chris. On ne dirait pas "boîte" tout court pour parler de la télé. D'ailleurs, ce qui nous intéresse est la traduction de "idiot box" et non pas de "box" simplement.

Nanon, je pense comme toi que "boîte à cons" est un peu plus fort que l'expression anglaise. Mais s'il n'existe pas vraiment un équivalent français... Le seul problème est l'usage. Est-ce que cette expression est généralisée ? J'en doute.

À plus,


J.-


----------



## wildan1

_boob tube_ is also frequently used pejorative term for television

_das Glotzophon_ in German

Really nothing in French?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

In the UK and Ireland a 'boob tube' is an item of women's clothing, a top with no sleeves, literally a tube held up by the boobs.


----------



## bobepine

@ Chris
What we call a _tube top _in AE.

Back to the topic at hand: under _boob tube, _the suggested translation is _boîte à images, _which I don't find particularly fitting either. I cannot think of anything remotely close in French.


----------



## giannid

Just to clarify, it describes the notion that watching television makes people stupid.

_Vous regardez trop la télévision!_


----------



## Nanon

D'accord avec Bobepine : "boîte à images" (bien qu'utilisé dans "Le Canard enchaîné") fait un peu trop neutre...

Pas facile, hein ?

(@ Giannid : quand nous aurons trouvé, nous pourrons reprendre une activité normale. Atchao bonsoir... )


----------



## swift

Just for fun: la boîte stupidisante. 

There must be a French verb for "rendre idiot", but I can't remember which it is...


----------



## Nanon

Stupéfiante, alors ! Quand on vous dit que la télé rend accro...
Je sors


----------



## wildan1

_la boîte aux abrutis_ ?


----------



## swift

_So far_, ce n'est qu'une "boîte embêtante".   

Plus sérieusement, l'idée de wildan est intéressante : la boîte abrutissante ?


----------



## pointvirgule

La question est de savoir s'il existe un équivalent pour _idiot box_ qui est usité en français. Je pense que nous pouvons convenir qu'il n'y en a pas. La solution est-elle d'inventer un terme de toutes pièces ? 

À mon avis, la traduction devrait être : _télé_(_vision_), avec une note : « pas d'expression idiomatique équivalente en français ». 
_They sat and watched that idiot box for six hours. = Ils sont restés assis à regarder la télé pendant six heures.

_Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Gil

Ma suggestion:
télé-abrutisseur
Ce n'est pas d'usage courant, mais ça se comprend


----------



## jprr

Super ce fil 
Spontanément je n'aurais rien contre la boîte à pitres, ou la boîte à sottises ... mais:
1-En français je crois que la "*lucarne*" est plus immédiatement associée à la "téloche" que la "boîte".
2-C'est pas une traduction affectivement neutre 

Alors pour l'attribut ... 
lucarne débile, bête lucarne (il me semble que j'ai déjà lu ), lucarne imbécile ??? fenêtre à sottises ?
Après si on se lâche dans la créativité ... l'oeil-des-biles, l'oeil-de-l'âne ...
le cortex à écran plat.

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui, gling! comme disaient des bêtes sottes qui hantaient la lucarne voilà bien longtemps.

EDIT : la bêtavision


----------



## archijacq

l'odieuvisuel


----------



## pointvirgule

archijacq said:


> l'odieuvisuel


Ben alors, l'idiovisuel.


----------



## Chimel

pointvirgule said:


> À mon avis, la traduction devrait être : _télé_(_vision_), avec une note : « pas d'expression idiomatique équivalente en français ».


Je suis d'accord. Je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent naturel à "idiot box" (on peut créer bêtavision, idiovisuel, odieuvisuel... mais ce sont des "créations d'auteur", pas des expressions courantes). 

Cependant, il est souvent possible de rendre (plus ou moins) l'idée en jouant sur un autre élément de la phrase. Dans ton exemple _They sat and watched that idiot box for six hours_, on pourrait dire:

_Ils sont restés assis à regarder bêtement la télé pendant six heures_
ou 
_Ils sont restés assis à regarder la télé pendant six heures comme des idiots_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, à moins que je ne comprenne pas bien l'anglais.

C'est la _boîte_ qui est idiote (ou conne), son contenu, bien sûr, mais pas forcément celui qui la regarde (Du moins, c'est mon cas... et celui d'autres, j'ose espérer !)

De là à ce que celui qui la regarde devienne aussi bête ou con/nne, c'est autre chose !

On dit bien, en espagnol, _la caja tonta_.

Je n'ai aucune proposition pour le moment car je regarde la télé !


----------



## archijacq

par chez moi, on dit aussi:
la boîte à décerveler


----------



## Chimel

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, à moins que je ne comprenne pas bien l'anglais.
> 
> C'est la _boîte_ qui est idiote (ou conne), son contenu, bien sûr, mais pas forcément celui qui la regarde (Du moins, c'est mon cas... et celui d'autres, j'ose espérer !)


Je crois que l'idée de "idiot box", si on devait traduire cette expression de manière plus ou moins littérale, ce n'est pas vraiment "la boîte idiote" mais plutôt "la boîte à rendre idiot" (ou "la boîte pour idiots"?).

On sait que l'anglais fonctionne volontiers en apposant des termes à la suite les uns des autres, sans prépositions intermédiaires. "Idiot" n'est donc pas forcément ici un adjectif épithète de "box".

De plus, peu importe que celui qui regarde la télé soit idiot ou non, on pourrait en discuter des heures mais là n'est pas la question: cette expression-là sert à rendre l'idée que cela rend idiot (il y a peut-être d'autres expressions qui veulent dire le contraire, mais ici nous devons traduire cette idée-là, même si elle est fausse à ton avis).


----------



## jprr

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, à moins que je ne comprenne pas bien l'anglais.
> 
> C'est la _boîte_ qui est idiote (ou conne), son contenu, bien sûr, mais pas forcément celui qui la regarde (Du moins, c'est mon cas... et celui d'autres, j'ose espérer !)


D'accord avec la remarque. 
J'en étais au même point, et à moins qu'un anglophone vienne démentir...


----------



## bobepine

Personnellement, je trouve les deux interprétations de l'attribut _idiot _valides. Qui se ressemble, s'assemble, après tout...et je n'ai aucune gêne à m'affirmer coupable


----------



## jprr

bobepine said:


> Personnellement, je trouve les deux interprétations de l'attribut _idiot _valides. Qui se ressemble, s'assemble, après tout...et je n'ai aucune gêne à m'affirmer coupable


Pour rester dans l'ambigüité : la boîte à sottise / bêtise


----------



## Nanon

Il y a beaucoup de bonnes choses dans les contributions antérieures.
Mais souvenons-nous que l'idée de départ était de trouver un équivalent à une expression toute faite. La multiplicité des propositions et le fait de pouvoir en créer de nouvelles en français montre bien qu'il n'y a rien de figé.

Est-ce que cela veut dire que le téléspectateur francophone a déjà été décervelé au point de ne pas parvenir à faire passer dans le dictionnaire une expression servant à dénoncer la nullité télévisuelle ? Ceci est un autre débat... 

Pour en revenir à l'attribut (ou au complément de nom) :



bobepine said:


> Personnellement, je trouve les deux interprétations de l'attribut _idiot _valides. Qui se ressemble, s'assemble, après tout...et je n'ai aucune gêne à m'affirmer coupable


 
Pareil en français avec la _boîte à cons_. Il y a des cons dans la boîte et des cons dehors. La connerie, ça sert aussi à faire des cons... Et combien de fois ne me suis-je pas autoflagellée en me disant : _"Qu'est-ce que je suis conne de regarder ces conneries !"_



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> On dit bien, en espagnol, _la caja tonta_.


 
Cela méritera un fil espagnol-français quand le Community Translation Project arrivera jusqu'à nous. Ou même avant... Toujours est-il (d'un point de vue comparativiste, au risque de tomber hors sujet) que cette traduction littérale, même passée dans l'usage, ne _dit pas explicitement_ que la boîte qui est bête peut rendre bête aussi.


----------



## Chimel

J'aime bien plusieurs des propositions qui ont été faites et qui ne manquent pas de créativité.

*MAIS* la fonction d'un dictionnaire est de proposer des *équivalences* acceptables. Or ici, à mon humble avis (rejoignant celui de Point Virgule), il n'y en a pas. Le plus sage est donc pour moi de reprendre la suggestion de Point virgule: "télévision (avec nuance péjorative) - pas d'expression idiomatique équivalente en français".

Si on traduit par "boîte à cons", "idiovisuel" etc, on court le risque qu'un étranger s'imagine qu'il peut utiliser ces termes en français de la même manière (dans les mêmes contextes, au même niveau de langue...) que "idiot box" en anglais ! Or ce n'est pas le cas: ce sont des créations originales et amusantes, mais qui ne remplissent pas les mêmes fonctions.

Il faut parfois savoir reconnaître son impuissance. "Terroir" non plus n'a pas d'équivalent parfait en anglais (m'a-t-on toujours dit...).

Enfin, vous faites ce que vous voulez avec votre dico. Moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Chimel said:


> J'aime bien plusieurs des propositions qui ont été faites et qui ne manquent pas de créativité.
> 
> *MAIS* la fonction d'un dictionnaire est de proposer des *équivalences* acceptables. Or ici, à mon humble avis (rejoignant celui de Point Virgule), il n'y en a pas. Le plus sage est donc pour moi de reprendre la suggestion de Point virgule: "télévision (avec nuance péjorative) - pas d'expression idiomatique équivalente en français".
> 
> Si on traduit par "boîte à cons", "idiovisuel" etc, on court le risque qu'un étranger s'imagine qu'il peut utiliser ces termes en français de la même manière (dans les mêmes contextes, au même niveau de langue...) que "idiot box" en anglais ! Or ce n'est pas le cas: ce sont des créations originales et amusantes, mais qui ne remplissent pas les mêmes fonctions.
> 
> Il faut parfois savoir reconnaître son impuissance. "Terroir" non plus n'a pas d'équivalent parfait en anglais (m'a-t-on toujours dit...).
> 
> Enfin, vous faites ce que vous voulez avec votre dico. Moi ce que j'en dis...


 
Vous avez tout à fait raison sur tous points.  En fait en anglais on utilise le mot 'terroir' pour 'terroir' 

C'est la raison exprès que j'ai tout d'abord précisé que 'idiot box' marche en anglais SEULEMENT parce que 'the box' est déjà une expression indiquant le télé (ce n'est pas péjoratif, c'est neutre) - DONC il n'y a aucun sens à créer une expression équivalente utilisant 'boîte' parce que 'la boîte' ne veut pas dire 'le télé' en français et donc on a immédiatement perdu l'équivalence avec l'anglais.


----------



## Nanon

Complètement d'accord avec Chimel sur le rôle d'un dictionnaire ; et c'est pourquoi *je n'ai pas *soumis et ne soumettrai pas "boîte à cons" au vote. D'autant qu'il y a une certaine responsabilité à soumettre des traductions et des équivalents pour un dictionnaire accessible à tous, en ligne et gratuitement.

Je trouve que la place de cette expression est ici, dans le forum, avec les autres variantes et (télé pour télé) "nulle part ailleurs". À la lecture de cette discussion, chacun sera averti, je pense, que la _connerie_ n'a pas sa place partout . 

Et puis tiens, je mets un pictogramme devant  "boîte à cons", de façon à rendre le niveau de langue clairement visible.

Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas comment "boîte à cons" a été forgée : peut-être par calque de l'expression anglaise avec un mot plus expressif.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Je suis bien d'accord avec Chimel et, par extension, avec Nanon et Pointvirgule. En effet, il ne s'agit pas de proposer des traductions originales mais de rendre en français la nuance péjorative du terme "idiot box". Or cet équivalent n'existe pas... la chose est étonnante. C'est pourquoi l'idée de Pointvirgule devient la plus "faisable" et acceptable du point de vue de la traduction, car nous cherchons des traductions réelles pour les mots anglais.

Un grand merci à tous pour participer, cette discussion est très enrichissante. 

Bien à vous,


José


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Cependant, il est souvent possible de rendre (plus ou moins) l'idée en jouant sur un autre élément de la phrase. Dans ton exemple _They sat and watched that idiot box for six hours_, on pourrait dire:
> 
> _Ils sont restés assis à regarder bêtement la télé pendant six heures_
> ou
> _Ils sont restés assis à regarder la télé pendant six heures comme des idiots_


 Ou encore...

_Ils ont passé six heures à s'abrutir devant la télé / le petit écran / la boîte à images. _

Vu :_  boîte à abrutir_


----------



## archijacq

"la téloche" me semble bien garder la nuance péjorative


----------



## Maurice92

Il n'y a pas d'expression équivalente en français courant.
La seule expression courante pour la télévision est la "télé", (éventuellement la téloche , mais ça me semble démodé) , et ce n'est pas péjoratif.


----------



## antorcan

J'aime bien télé-abrutisseur (un télé-avertisseur is a paging device). Dans la même veine, j'ai quelques idées:

Boîte et écran sont essentiellement interchangeables ci-dessous:

a) boîte lobotomisante
b) boîte à anesthésie cérébrale
c) écran (à) analgésique cérébral
d) écran bave-cerveau 
e) écran béant (Jeu de mots sur écran géant. Il y a personification. Et on s'engouffre là-dedans.)


----------

